# Medical Supplies are essential



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

As most of us know it is essential to have some medical supplies for yourself and family when you need them. Of course we also know that when the SHTF you will be hard pressed to find them and even if you do they will come at a premium. Gold & Silver are great but it won't solve your medical issue and you sure can't eat it or drink it.
That is why you stock up on a variety of things. Prevention is obviously very important! A simple cut can become infected without a topical antibiotic, then your simple problem becomes a much bigger problem, etc. etc. etc.
I'm not suggesting dragging along a dialysis machine with you or some other equipment that won't do you any good when you have no power or you can't put it in a backpack as you lug it through the woods. Were talking first aid basics. Ibuprofen, Tylenol, Antibiotic Ointment, Hydrocortisone (itch relief), A&D Oinment (dry or cracked lips and skin), Gauze, Bandages, Tape, Scissors and a quality Bug Repellent, etc etc you get the point. 
I supply all kinds of folks with the basics to help them get started with prepping or replenish their supplies. 99% of my products are made right here in the USA. I also have some of the very best prices around which is why all of my customers are very satisfied. I mean all of them as in 100% and you will see the proof when you visit the site and see the feedback from my customers. I take serious pride on having a satisfaction rating of 100% along with excellent prices and super fast delivieries directly to you.

Check it out here: Prepper Bug Out Bag Refill, Triple Antibiotic Ointment items in woundcare1dermaredi store on eBay!

If you are in the Northeast or ever wanted to visit (fall is always nice) I have a site you may want to visit as well. These guys are all about the outdoors all the time 24/7 365 It's what they do. From wilderness survival to wilderness emergency first aid or map & compass or just honing your skills or learning for the first time (everyone has a first time, admit it!!!)
Check them out here: Tekoa Mountain Outdoors - Home


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ah oh.. it's about to start raining bullets, another retail post  Derma-Redi, I suggest you duck


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

medical supplies are useless without medical training...


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I am a small business owner and I showed my link. It's what I do and I'm not going anywhere. I post responses to peoples topic without posting my link.
Will I post my link from time to time You bet I will, but I am here because I like the discussions. Sometimes I learn new things and sometimes I may actually be able to help someone else.
By the way I have many customers from Canada so I must be doing something right.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

why not use some "sales skills" and put your sales link as your signature, with something like "for your basic medical needs" 

it comes across more as your taking us to dinner, sharing ideas instead of come here so I make money!!


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Agreed and training is useless without supplies!


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

great idea as soon as i figure out how to do that, I will...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

you have a signature already, in profile there is a edit signature somewhere lol


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

found it and I really do appreciate that idea!! I makes more sense...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

welcome, this will save you a lot of issues in the future


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Medical stuff is important whether your trained or not. Cleaning out small wounds is huge after.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Agree with jeep. I believe it is much better to have as much medical training as possible. But just having it can save a life if there happens to be an emt, nurse or doctor around.


----------

